# Hilfe  - Usb medien/Cd erkennung (UDEV?)[Solved]

## blice

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal die Zeit genommen und bin von Kernel 2.63 mit xfce 4.1 aud Kernel 3 mit xfce 4.8 hoch.

Die meisten Sachen konnte ich mit hilfe von Google lösen, allerdings finde ich eines nicht heraus.

Wenn ich USB platten anstecke oder ne CD einlege, kommt bei meinem altem System automatisch ein Desktop Symbol das ich per rechtsklick "einhängen" kann.

das neue System reagiert nicht, obwohl udevadm in der console die änderung mitkriegt. Hab ich da irgenwas übersehen?

edit:ebenfalls von Xorg 6 auf Xorg 7.4 -- vorher war HALD noch verantwortlich

----------

## blice

Wenn ich dies so lese (http://www.ostc.de/howtos/unix-udev-HOWTO.html)      wie krieg ich HAL zurück?

ich habe oft wechselnde sticks und da kam bei HAL einfach nen icon mit dem Datenträgernamen.

----------

## Josef.95

Vergiss HAL

hal gibt es nicht mehr, ist auch nicht mehr im Tree und wird auch nicht mehr supported.

Das "neue" xfce4-4.8 nutzt nun auch udev polkit consolekit udisks

Schau doch mal ob dir Tips and tricks for ConsoleKit, PolicyKit, and udev helpers zunächst weiterhilft.

----------

## blice

Falls mal irgendwer die Gentoo-Installations-Anleitung überarbeitet.. sollte darauf unbedingt hingewiesen werden:

Der Wechsel von Hal nach Udev hat schon so manchen an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben  :Wink: 

```

# rc-update add dbus default

# rc-update add consolekit default 

```

----------

## blice

beim doppelklick auf den stick kam folgende meldung:

```
Fehler beim Untersuchen der Datei /media/12D43F02D43EE81D/upgrade mit fstat(): Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler.

```

Erledigt: der Stick war NTFS und ich hatte ntfs-3g noch nicht installiert...

----------

